# Heat settings for satin



## doddys (Oct 24, 2011)

What heat settings and time to I use for satin ribbon, want to know for vinyl and sublimation if anyone can help


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation 390-400 20/40 seconds, you'll have to experiment. good luck uncletee


----------

